# Hotel/Motel Info



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you have any tips on local Hotels/Motels or even a few "interesting" stories from past races... let hear them!


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I am sure that there is alot of CHeap hotel rooms near by ,Could save alot of money if you get a pit room and then sleep next door .....Maybe one of the locals could post room rates of near by hotels ...SRM


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

There are a few hotels next door that many racers go to that are nice. We hope the race hotel is better this year as they are undergoing a multi-million dollar renovation that should be done by 2006. Prices in Orlando are going up, however, and I am afraid the 39 dollar rooms at the Quality Inn next door are in the past. Maybe not though might be worth a shot. Tourism must be up, because we have had a few races in Orlando this summer where it was impossible to even find a room sometimes. 

We might rent the staff rooms for $5 an hour as that could be the best deal on the planet!! 3 hours sleep and do it all over again!!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Also, after the hurricanes here in the Daytona area, approx 40% of the total rooms are under repairs, the hotels in orlando know this......and are using to their advantage as well. Some of the largest hotels in Daytona, Marriot, Hilton etc will re-open they hope in February.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Staying right at the race hotel wasnt to bad. I already got my room reserved rate was $45.00 a night. for a double bed room. Check into early. Might get good deal on the rate.


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

MikeNum8 said:


> Staying right at the race hotel wasnt to bad. I already got my room reserved rate was $45.00 a night. for a double bed room. Check into early. Might get good deal on the rate.


Mike....

I am staying at the same hotel (Orlando Int'l Resort & Conference Center)
as the race also, made my reservations last week. But they quoted me 63.00. Now when you say double bed room, you mean two beds? I also have a room with 2 beds, I am about to call and see whats up.


Thanks


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't mind staying at the track, then again I had a room in the tower. It was a very nice room, especially compared to the ones downstairs. I guess its the price you pay to be closer to what your there for.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Love to hear more about the 45.00 room rate , Saves 200.00 for me ....SRM


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I am not sure how to get rooms cheaper than the 63.00. But there might be ways? Good luck


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

I booked mine back in i believe May. When ever the Dates was released for when the Birds would be. I call direct to the 800 number. Told them the dates i wanted the room and gave her the CC number. She told me the rate was 45.00 a night for a room with 2 queen beds. Early bird gets the worm. I got my room from Mon to Mon. I'll stay in Daytona for the fri thru Mon of the weekend prior. Lots of friends and family and parting to do there. LOL


----------



## Q-ball (Oct 19, 2004)

How far is the race hotel from Disney? If I come down, I'll probably stay with relatives just outside the Disney gates.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Just a few miles (maybe 5 or so)... real close.

I do want to pass along a little news on the hotel before I post more on the race site. They were bought last month by a big company and have already started renovations. There is a sports bar going in the back that might be open by race time... but it's good news at least.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

ahhhhh renovating.....i love the sound of a jack hammer in the morning! ahahahahah


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Thats what your wife called me KATFISH the JACKHAMMER....You understand


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

hey rocket dont accuse me of having a wife! have you seen me? lol you are a savage!


----------



## boatanchor48 (Oct 3, 2001)

im staying at the Quality Inn after the shafting i got last year ill never stay their again. word to the wide: *reservations mean* *NOTHING!!!*


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

boatanchor48 said:


> im staying at the Quality Inn after the shafting i got last year ill never stay their again. word to the wide: *reservations mean* *NOTHING!!!*


i hope you meant word to the wise lol. If you got booted because of your size that would be illegal. lol.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I understand exactly boatanchor! We stopped by the hotel today and have some great news. The hotel was bought 3 weeks ago and has new owners. They have already started putting in all new beds, new AC, new paint and exterior, etc, and working on a sports bar and grill by the track. I was shocked the progress made in such a short time. They had a big crew today doing work also. Things should be a lot better now. They expect all 400 rooms to be open by our race - last year they only had 225 and with a little budget they couldn't do much with improvements. I will have the new pics of the place on the site maybe tomorrow. I am very excited and pleased!!

Plus right next door is a new Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins - woohooo!!!!


----------



## boatanchor48 (Oct 3, 2001)

boatanchor48 said:


> im staying at the Quality Inn after the shafting i got last year ill never stay their again. word to the wide: *reservations mean* *NOTHING!!!*


thats what happenes when your fingers move faster than the brain


----------



## RacerTC3 (Oct 2, 2001)

Any word on if the hotel will offer high speed internet?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Had a meeting at the hotel today and hope to have some new pictures on the 'Bird site tommorrow. They have done so much, the hotel looks awesome. We have 220 rooms already reserved from racers. The hot rod hotel will be rockin'!!!

No word on Internet yet or the new Sports Bar. They were working on it today... but I was very pleased with the progress with the new ownership and what we have to look forward to.


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

I really hope the rooms have a internet hook up option.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Anybody got current room rates
They can post for the race hotel and any surrounding


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

The race hotel - the Orlando Grand Plaza - is 63 a night for Snowbird racers... this is good price as most hotels around International Drive are this...

407-996-7400


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Hotel*

Anybody know how early you can check in? We are coming over tuesday and would like to get in some practice.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Can we still park our RV's at the Hotel 
I just bought a 27' Motorhome to go to the Birds 
LMK


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

As long as you don't park too close to the track area and by rooms you should be ok. If anyone asks tell them it is your pit area only. There is a lot of open parking near the East side of the hotel.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

casey !!!!!!!!party central!!!!!!!!woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

You bet Ya Katfish 
Hey Call me on Tuesday if you can I got some update on the raffle 
I can't find a # for Futaba if you know of one LMK
I am getting a lot donated


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

BTW who is bringing the Moonshine 
I really want a quart of it if some one has some I would apprecaitte it 
Been a while since I had some
That al Get Er Dun


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Casey 
we stopped using moonshine as speed drops when Zuback Speed Juice came out.......lol

later
jason


----------

